# Lunch 19th December London pls confirm



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hello ladies
First choice in our poll was lunch on Sat 19th; second lunch on Sunday 20th and third lunch on Wed 23rd.  So I'm closing poll and choosing lunch on Sat 19th!  I'm afraid I;m going to have to get you to confirm availablity again in order to decide on a venue and book etc.

Hopefully now we've got a date some more people will join in!

RLxx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

I should be there - somewhere that does veggie please - Italian's usually good. Is it going to be proper Xmas lunch with crackers, hats and stuff? 

Thanks for organising RL  

Misti xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi We will need to book in advance but Strada in London Bridge is Italian and has fabulous views of the Thames.
Fraggles


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Count me in please. Looking forward to it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Me too.  I'll be there.  I don't mind what I eat.


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Count me in (assuming I can eat a proper meal again by then).  Thanks for organising RL.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Count me in too please!


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too - i'm in.  Centrallondon good for me too.

Thanks again for organising RL.

I'm a boring no meat, no wheat but most places cater for everyone nowadays.

Lol

bpxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just posted on your original post and was hoping I could join you on 19th Dec?  I am a newbie in early stages of tests and decision making!! 


Thanks
Jx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Please count me in. Can you arrange the male entertainment as well like last time    !!!

Thanks for taking the time to organise it.

Loubi


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok. so far it's:

BluPrimrose
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Loubi
Mancy
Mistimop
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck

The Strada in London Bridge sounds good Fraggle - I will book in advance when we have a total number.

RLxx


----------



## Plimsoll (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
Shame I go on holiday 19th - 26th, ducking out of Christmas this year and all attendant questions from multiple siblings!!
Hopefully will get the chance to meet some of you after!
Plimsoll x


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi

Count me in too please.  
And did someone mention male entertainment..........hurrah always a bonus  

IQ
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Prob going to have to be a 'maybe' from me at this stage I'm afraid  - waiting to hear if friends are over from Manila that weekend...
If that causes probs with the booking RL then best to make me a 'no' and if it turns out I can make it after all, I can always come along for a drink afterwards or something

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be there  

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Would love to but it is my son's birthday party on the 19th. Hope you all have a wonderful time. Coco xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll book a table for a certain number that's slightly too many and then if you are a maybe Suitie you can cry off nearer the time.  As it'll be a la carte lunch which we'll have to split on the day it won't make any difference.  There are so many of us thought that we'll have to work out some sort of seating shift round to get to speak to everyone!

I'll check and see if they have a private room, though.
RLxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
If they don't have a private room ask for to be seated where there is the best view of the thames which I think will be upstairs. They is also a lovely view of Tower Bridge and have been lucky enough to be there when the bridge has risen as a boat goes through. Call me sentimental if you like.
Fraggles x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

RL - would love to try and make it - does depend on move etc - everything up in the air at the mo.
Mini x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok so now we've got:

Bing bong
BluPrimrose
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
Loubi
Mancy
Mistimop
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck

with maybes from
Suity
Mini Minx

Any more takers?

RLxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Sure Kate - that's 14 and two maybes.  Can those of you bringing LOs let me know? ta very muchly!
RLxx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Not fair   I really want to come but it would be a very expensive lunch for me at around £250   Enjoy ladies maybe one day hey   

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi RL 
Sorry I haven't got back to you about this. I would like to come and am a definite.
Thank you for organising this!
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Not technically the place for this I know but for all those I chatted to and who wished me well for my scan today, I just wanted to let you know that all is well! Too early for a heartbeat but gestational sac and yolk sac seen - just the one    Rescan in 2 weeks.

Take care everyone - looking forward to seeing some of you at the London meet in December  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

RL - am not going to be able to make it now - gutted - but have been invited to a Christmas bash by my cousin at the Royal Yacht Club.  Have a lovely time x x x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok an update - 15 definites and one maybe.  I thought maybe two tables or one long one and then we swap around a bit between courses etc.  Otherwise we'll never get to chat to everyone.  If you've nothing better to do for the afternoon, we could always string out coffee...
Bing bong
BluPrimrose
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
Kate1759
Loubi
Mancy
Mistimop
One Step
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck

with maybe from
Suity


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good RL    

Glad to see some of the ladies I didn't get to chat to on Saturday will be there - as well as some who didn't make it  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I might be tempted - will check out trains but will be a maybe for now - will let you know ASAP if that's ok?

19th is my wedding anniversary and the anniversary of my divorce absolut - will be nice to have plans

Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jovi - I'd like to go too but wondering about Alfie on the train with pram etc  . But if you go.................................... we might be able to get the same train might we? Or you could stay over at mine the night before.

Would Alfie be welcome? xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Of course - if he can stand the cuddles...?
RLxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

LL I have had a look and looks like I can get a train that goes via Northampton


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I be put down as a 'maybe'? I'd really like to come having not made it to this weekend's meet. I'm hoping that third time lucky for trying to meet other singlies will be the way to go!

x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you take me off the list please  - had a miscarriage last night and won't be able to face it  

M x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi All

Is anyone going from up by me as may go if someone else to travel with, dont fancy tubes just the 2 of us, dont mind train so much.

Where will it be at, which train station is near?  Anyone staying over?

Would it be easier to drive?

Sorry for so many questions.

Chowy and pup


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

At the moennt we're thinking Strada at London Bridge.  To be honest I wouldn't drive to London Bridge or anywhere in London on a Sat before Christmas - but you could look to drive to a station that goes into London Bridge and catch an overland?  London Bridge is kind of SE.

I haven't rung to book yet as was waiting to see if we'd have a last minute surge but will try and fix this in mext couple of days.

RLx


----------



## SJBarlow2302 (Nov 18, 2009)

will check out trains and let you know - it would be nice. What time are you planning to meet?


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Oo I'd say 12 noon to give people time to arrive, settle downa nd chat a bit before we order.


----------



## SJBarlow2302 (Nov 18, 2009)

what time r u thinking - will look into trains?


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'd like to come along too.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again!

Eddy


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I hope I'm not too late to join you! I'm a newbie with loads of Qs, but I realise there maybe issues with additional folk at this late stage. If its OK with the bookings - I'm a definate yes.

THanks so much for organising this RL.

9£Bundle


----------



## katyw (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there....

Not sure who is organising the lunch but I would love to come along with my two month old if poss?

I havent made much communication of late but have done some lurking.

Thx Kx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all - well numbers have blossomed.  I will have to book something soon or we won't find anywhere.  Now there's more of us are you still happy with a sit down lunch rather than buffet and mingling?

We've 17 confirms and six maybes - if any of you ladies are in a position to firm that up I'd be grateful - appreciate some of you might be waiting to see how you feel.

Can you just check I've got you down and that I've got all the LOs??

cheers

Confirmed:
Bing bong
BluPrimrose
EddySue
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
Kate1759
Katyw plus LO
Loubi
Mancy
One Step
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck
9£bundle

with maybe from
Chowy plus LO
Crazywench
Lottie plus LO
Jovi
SJBarlow
Suity



RLxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi RL

I'm happy with a sit down or a buffet - if we sit, perhaps we need to do that "moving around between each course" thing   Just so we get a chance to talk to as many people as possible?

Thanks for organising and if you need any help with organising/booking/looking for places, let me know. 
GIA xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

HI GIA

I am fine with either, but think GIA's idea about swapping between courses is a good one.

Thanks for sorting.

F x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

We might confuse the waiter/waitress, but hey ho!


----------



## blush (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm very keen to come along, so take this as confirmation from me if that's ok 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

RL - I'm so sorry I didn't respond until now  . I think I better skip this one - half pay started and we're a bit financially embarassed  . Ahhh - would have been nice to catch up again x


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Have you got room for one more?  Indekiwi mentioned the meet to me, and I'm keen!

Kiwi


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Im and no as well dont really want to travel on my own with LO, somebody kindly offerd to give us a lift down but then were stuck in London.

Hope you all have a fab time though.

Chowy


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Chowy – I will be getting the train to and from Northampton and then the tube across to wherever we are meeting, should you wish for a travel buddy, or if anyone else is going from this area??

Am really looking forward to it, thanks RL for organising it and let me know f you want anything doing. 

Take care all


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes I had suggested earlier moving round between courses - oh daarn it!  That means we have to have more than one course!!

Of course it's not to late blush and Kiwi in London - is IndeKiwi recruiting her fellow Antipodeans??

I have contacted Strada at London Bridge with the nice view and at St Pauls', which has a private room.  London Bridge say we need a £5 per head deposit in advance to book, which is about £100.  I don't mind paying this up front and collecting it on the day, but will have to collect it off you even if you don't show please remember that if you can't come!!!

check out the cheaper Christmas menu on their website - not Christmassy but seems to be plenty of choice. From memory it's £20 pe r head.  those of you lucky enough to be drinking can perhaps sort out your wine order separately - I'll  check that they can do that - so it doesn't get very complicated! 

Anything else I should check with them for the babsters??

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

> Of course it's not to late blush and Kiwi in London - is IndeKiwi recruiting her fellow Antipodeans??


   

RL, pity we can't make it - looks like you're all going to have a ball!

A-Mx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a 'can't make it now' too, I'm afraid.    

RL let me know if you need me to pay my part of the deposit, or whether one of the 'maybe's' confirms a little later and can take my place.

Shame as I wasn't in the right mood for the main meet, even though it was on my doorstep and would have liked to meet up again to hear everyone's news.  

Mx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Loubi

Thanks for the offer, I am concerned about taking Pup on the tube too especially that close to Christmas as it will be sooooooooooooo busy.  So im a definate NO. Sorry xx

Chowy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I'm a bit late RL but not going to be able to make this one.

Have a lovely day x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello rl

hope you and all are well.

just checked out the christmas menu but i'm afraid i have quite a few dietary constraints unfortunately and can't order from it.  will i be able to order from the main menu?  (i don't eat meat or wheat or white rice - so no pasta, pizza or risotto for me!).  am happy to order fish or to just join you for a drink, whatever is easiest.

looking forward to seeing you all.

bpxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anything has been booked? I'm happy to pay part of the deposit if I don't show. Let me know RL if you want any help organising, although I know I may be a bit late in that offer  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Right we've had a few changes so this is last notice!  I am booking something tomorrow come hell or high water and anyone who is confirmed as of then, will need to give me £5 whether or not they can make it or I am going to be seriously out of pocket and not happy!!

BluPrimrose I will check and see if you can order off the menu - I'm sure they can let you do that.  

So:
Confirmed:
Bing bong
BluPrimrose
EddySue
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
Kate1759
Katyw plus LO
Loubi
One Step
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck
9£bundle

with maybe from

Crazywench
SJBarlow
Suity


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you RL. So looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting some new ones too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi Richmond lass

Can I confirm too!?  

Kindest!

Kiwi


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies - Sorry but I'm going to have to pull out.   So sorry its 11th Hour cancellation, gutted because I was really looking forward to meeting you all in the flesh. 

RL - regarding deposit please drop me a PM & I can sort out getting that money to you.  
GIAT - We will have to keep up with each others progress on here till next time.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

9£Bundle


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I've booked a table for the list below (minus 9£), so that's 15 of us at Strada Riverside, London Bridge.  Can you PM me if you'd like to send me a cheque for £5 in advance of us getting together and I'll giv e you my address.  Alternatively I'll be happy to accept a crisp fiver on the day.

Maybes just let me know as soon as you can and I'm sure they'll squeeze you in.

Someone asked if they could order off the a la carte and that's fine too!  Those of you wishing to toast the day with a bit of Christmas spirit, they are happy to provide a separate drinks bill. I have also asked for a good view!  And also remind me but I think we have one LO so have asked for a  high chair.  But seeing as I greeted my neighbour on my way indoors this evening with a cheerful 'morning!' my brain is not to be trusted!!!

Suggest we meet from noon so we can have a drink and chat first if that suits you and then I'll devise a moving round after starter and main thing!

Am really looking forward to it! Have managed to totally double book myself as it's my friend's day time party in Lewes that day and also can't now make her xmas lunch the day before as am working ;(

RLxx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi RL,

Sorry about still being a 'maybe' - I should be able to let you know whether I'm a 'yes' or 'no' by Thursday. 

Sorry for keeping you hanging on so long for confirmation, but I'm happy to send you a cheque if needed.

xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking forward to it!  

RL - have you not heard there's a shortage of fivers in the country   Thanks again for organising  

9£Bundle - shall see you some other time I hope  

GIA Too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

RL- I'd like to come as well if possible, pls can you pm me your address and I can send you a cheque


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

RL

Thanks am already looking forward to it.

Where are we meeting and for the first there what name is the table booked under>

See you soon.

Fx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oww - I wish we were coming


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

LadyLottie said:


> Oww - I wish we were coming


Me too - sounds fab.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok ladies that's now 12 noon Strada Riverside, London Bridge booked under name of Jill, 17 of us:

Bing bong
BluPrimrose
EddySue
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
JJ1
Kate1759
Katyw plus LO
Kiwi in UK
Loubi
One Step
Richmondlass
Sima
Starbuck
9£bundle

with maybe from

SJBarlo


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

have fun everyone, will be thinking of you. I'll be at a 4 year olds b day party and then hanging out in with my young people's group in the recording studio...which is always fun. I can pretend that I am young and cool 

Enjoy.  Look forward to the pics on **.
xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

We'll miss all of you who can't make it!  Lots of new faces though!  The fabulous Fabio at Strada says he's given us a great table with the best view as we are the first party to have booked that day!  Any late bookers should be able to be accommodated too, so that's good news.

Shall I bring stickers so we can have name and nickname badges?  

RLxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Name badges sounds like a great idea  
GIAToo xx


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

Great stuff, well done RL for getting everyone organised.
I'm looking forward to it.

IQ
x


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

RL - check your PMs re deposit. I'm not having you being out of pocket!  

GIA Too - I certainly hope so. I've been a bit quiet because  I changed GP practice, so there was nothing to report yet.    Get my first set of bloods taken tomorrow. Yay! 

Everyone else - Have a fabulous time! 

9£Bundle
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't forget to check out www.strada.co.uk for location (Riverside) and menu (Christmas menu one which is £19.99 for three courses I think. )  except for the person who can order off the a la carte.  For a party our size they prefer the menu option obviously for speed of service.  I have to ordr our choices five days before (14th?) so if you can all have a look and let me know by then first second and dessert, that would be great!!

Those of you who can drink can club together on the old vino then.  

RLxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Rl. Will take a look & let you know choices before the 14th. Will bring £ on the day if that's ok? Are we booked under the name Swans?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

RL - here are my menu choices;

Starter - same for everyone I believe (Antipasto massimo)

Main - Linguine Vongole

Dessert - Torta di Cioccolata  

I won't be drinking as I have to drive to a family 'do' afterwards.

Thanks again
GIA Too xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my menu choices:

Main - Pizza Asparagi

Dessert - Pannacotta

With the starter, would it be possible to ask them for a veggie version, without the meats please?

Thank you, it looks gorgeous!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi RL
antipasta for starters

Pappardelle all‘Anatra

Torta della Nonna

pls

Is it the branch at Royal Festival Hall??
L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

No we are booked under the name Jill.  It's at London Bridge - see website for directions.  I think the starter is same for everyone, to be honest, and will be a mix of meat and veggie.  Will make sure they are separate.  

RLxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for doing this RL

For me......

Antipasti
Pappardelle all‘Anatra
Torta di Cioccolato 

See you soon

Sima


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

Hi RL, thanks so much for organising this!

For the main Risotto ai Funghi
Dessert:  Torta della Nonna

I think those are ok for pg ladies?  I get a bit worried in restaurants   - but it has been making me try new things  

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Kiwi

P.S.  RL - have cheque in bag - will send myself email to remember to post it tomorrow!  doh!


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

really looking forward to this!

starter - antipasto

main - risotti al funghi

dessert - torta al nonna


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

I would like please;

Starter:  Antipasto
Main:  Linguine Vongolo
Dessert:  Torta Della Nonna

IQ
x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

I will order a fish dish from the menu.

Thanks v much rl.

Are you ok with cash on the day or would you rather a cheque in advance? 

bpxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks RL. Really looking forward to it. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Linguine and Panecotta for me please. Yum

Fraggles x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Pizza Asparagi e Carciofi
Torta della Nonna

Got a bit confused trying to work out which one we are going to, is it the Riverside one?  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Bingbong, yes it's the riverside one, London Bridge is the nearest tube / train station, the easiest exit from LB is Tooley St, turn right passed the London Dungeons, cross over the road and you can turn left just passed Marks and Spencers which takes you to the Thames and it is very near there and the More building or alternatively print off the attached link. http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&rls=en&q=strada%20riverside&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

See you then.

Fraggles


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you get your menu choices to me tomrrow pls padies so I can collate them for the restaurante.  Almost makes me feel Christmassy!
RLxx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

do i need to too rl?  or shall i order on the day?

thanks

bpxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

oooh, thanks Fraggles  

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Oops sorry to leave it to the last minute!!! Am really missing the internet at home now...its driving me mad!!!

I will have Risotto and then torta della nonna please.

Many thanks for organising it am really looking forward to meeting up. WIll bring all the money I owe on Saturday if thats ok?? Promise, I am coming!!

Take care
Loubi


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

no it's ok blu you and starbuck can order on the day xxx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
Sorry for late response - haven't logged on for a couple of days.

Please could I have:

Risotto ai Funghi
Torta della Nonna

Thank you

RichmondLass - would it be possible to PM me your mobile number in case I'm lost or whatever on the day!
Thanks
OneStep


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Onestep

Posted directions and link to map earlier, here it is again if that helps.

London Bridge is the nearest tube / train station, the easiest exit from LB is Tooley St, turn right passed the London Dungeons, cross over the road and you can turn left just passed Marks and Spencers which takes you to the Thames and it is very near there and the More building or alternatively print off the attached link.

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&rls=en&q=strada%20riverside&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl

Fraggles x


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi RL, 

If it's not too late to turn from an indecisive troublemaker to a confirmed party-goer, I'd like to join you on Saturday. If it's still ok to join you, my menu choices are: pappardelle all'anatra and torta della nonna.

Thanks a lot.

xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Rightio!  Everyone has now confirmed their menu choices except those ladies with stars next to their names:

This is the latest line up

Bing bong
BluPrimrose
Crazywench
EddySue*
Felix
Fraggle
Going it Alone
Ice Queen
Jess74
JJ1
Kate1759*
Katyw plus LO*
Kiwi in UK
Loubi
One Step
Richmondlass
Rose39
Sima
Starbuck


with maybe from

SJBarlow*

RLx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the table booked from noon or is that just what time we are meeting for drinks?

Just trying to work out if I have time for my usual pilates in the morning!

Thanks for organising RL.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Starbuck
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

table booked from noon so we can have a drink or whatever and chat a bit.  Don't expect other people will want to eat that early.  It's only me who's ready for lunch at 12!  Turn up at noon (those who can) and we'll have a bit of time before we settle down to order that way.  

We'll do a move round after first and second courses.

RLxx


----------



## Kiwi_in_uk (May 25, 2009)

RL, sounds great!

One practial question- sorry if its been covered already - but what name is the table booked under? 

Kiwi

xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Kiwi - name is booked under Jill. xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Am going to assume that Kate1759 and Katyw plus LO aren't coming as haven't heard a peep out of either of them despite me emailing them directly.  So unless anyone knows them personally and can testify that they've had their fingers damaged in a  freak crushing accident since booking a place at our lunch, they are goners.

Hope the snow doesn't make people's journeys difficult on Sat!  We'll have to have a few warming beverages.
RLxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Is it possible to have someone's mobile number pm'd to me please.

Really hoping to be able to make tomorrow but problems with snow, checked train service which is pants today and had dental surgery and at this moment in time my face is really swollen and feel nauseous which I hadn't counted for. Would like to see how I feel tomorrow but be able to let someone know in advance if I am not coming.

RL, If I'm not able to make it I will send you the £5 - let me know how you would like it - can send cheque or paypal it. But am definitely in for any future ones.

How is everyone else looking?

F x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

am currently snowed in!!

bpxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm ok at the mo - I'm sure I'll be there tomorrow as it's not that far for me. 

Hop you feel better soon Fraggles  

And hope you get snowed out bp


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

am meant to be seeing haircut 100 in town tonight(!)  & at the moment i don't think i'll make it!  and my friend has come up all the way from the isle of wight....

will try though - and would love to be with you tomorrow.

just don't want to risk anything happening to my precious cargo if i slip or anything....

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all, 

Could I also ask for a phone number to call in case I can't make it? (I'll happily send a cheque for the deposit if I can't come.) Although my region didn't get the snowfall that was forecast, it looks like we may still get some of the proper white stuff later on and the rail services to get from here to London have been quite badly disrupted today. Judging from today, if there's another heavy snowfall tonight/tomorrow it may be that my planned trains will be delayed/cancelled.   

x


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Btw:
BP - sorry you may not get to your gig later - but it's definitely sensible good plan to look after your precious cargo and keep it snuggly and warm if you can't go.  

Fraggles - poor you, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

i'm still coming.  So see you there

IQ
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm still coming too!!! Just have to check the tubes and see how to get there. Looking forward to it  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Me too. Looking forward to it!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope to come as I was v disappointed to wake up in North London with no snowthis morning so had to go to work!! can someone pm me a contact phone number who is def going tomorrow?  What is the time to meet I know some people said that they would get there early at noon.  Thanks
L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

JJ1 I've still got your number  in my phone so will text you.

Yep as said before those that can, meet at noon for pre lunch natter and settling in.  Then we'll order as soon as everyone arrives - quickly as poss please ladies as I start keeling over if I don't eat, which my boss thinks is hilarious for some reason!

Anyone who wants to PM me for me number, do.

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope you all have a lovely time today. I do wish I was coming


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have a good time girls....!!!  If I could beam myself down to London for a few hours I would be there but have been away the last 3 weekends so just couldnt make this one....

lol

..Winky


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

So sorry you can't be there Winky and LL!

Looking forward to meeting old ffriends and new.  Thanks again for organising this RL.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Was soooo nice to see everyone today and have a very enjoyable afternoon at Strada, with the great views.  Missed those who couldn't make it.

Special mention to BingBong's impromptu midwifery clinic in the loos with my doppler!!  I think she had four patients all together and not a dry eye in the house!  

Extra welcome to Blue carrott who popped in unexpectedly!

Shame we couldn't take full advantage of the free mulled wine that was handed out at the end.

Thanks you to those who helped me count cash as I don't do numbers very well.

Settling in for Strictly now am in from the cold.  Bought Hello in WHSmith at Waterloo on special offer at £1! Double helping of celebrity rubbish!

RLxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for organising such a fab lunch RL. Was great to meet friends old and new! It always helps to put faces to names and get to know our lovely Fertility Singlies better.

Hope everyone got home ok. I'm also now tucked up in front of Strictly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Sorry I missed you all but I have been tucked up in bed but hope to be there the next time.

Strictly was great and the person I wanted to win did - yahay.

F x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a lovely time today and really enjoyed meeting so many of you. Also enjoyed practising some old skills  

Thanks so much RL for sorting everything  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - Soooooooo wish I had been there for the impromptu midwifery clinic


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rl- thanks so much for organising and co-ordinating, it was lovely to see you and your bump (and so many bumps around the tables).

I managed to get back (stoppping off to but the boys a gift) and tidy and cook dinner, my friends have just left as they are both working at 0745 tomorrow.

L x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wanted to add my thanks to RL for organising today.  I had a lovely time and didn't want to leave first.

But hey look at the time - I got home from my family do at 1am and had to watch Strictly 'cos I didn't want to find out who'd won before I saw it!!!! So happy  

Lovely to meet all the ladies there today and hope to meet those who couldn't make it soooooooon!
GIA Too xxx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Lovely to see so many at the meet yesterday.  Great to catch up with some and meet others for the first time.  

Thanks RL for all the organisation and also to Bingbong for finding my LOs heartbeat!

Starbuck
x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All

I had a lovely time catching up with everyone yesterday.  Once again the choice of venue was fab.  It was so nice sitting down with great views of Tower Bridge - I'll definitely go there again.  

I hope everyone managed to get home ok afterwards.  It was a bit cold but luckily no fresh snow.  I went and met up with my friend afterwards in Waterloo.  I didn't stay out as late as GIA2 but I did have a good evening listening to some jazz playing in a local pub underneath the arches of Waterloo station.

I hope to see you all soon.  It's nice to think that if we meet again in spring then there will definitely be a few mini additions to our growing group.   How sweet!!

Love Sima x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

richmondlass thank you so much for organising - what a really lovely afternoon in a stunning location.

was great to put faces to names and to meet so many wonderful women - it was a very special day.

btw, rl, rose39 & icequeen - you'll be pleased to know i'm typing with all ten fingers intact ;-)!!

bpxx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

hello! It's Jess 74 here. I decided to change my profile name as the old one was too close to my real name and revealed my birth year. I didn't think it out very carefully at the time! (SA is an acronym for a name I used on another board and I thought I'd add sweet to it as a bit of a play on words. Hey ho.)

Thank you RL for organising what was a wonderful lunch and it was great to meet so many like minded ladies and great as well to see so many BFP's. It gave me a lot of confidence and spurred me on to doing something sooner rather than later.

I'm just sorry I didn't get to say hello to everyone but there's always next time!


----------



## IceQueen (Sep 11, 2009)

I can only re-iterate everyone's comments.  
Well done RL for organising everything, it was a great afternoon.  
At meeting everyone was fab  

BP - good to hear fingers are all there  

As for Strictly, i watched it but was a bit disappointed, as i really wanted Ricky to win.  

IQ
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone....

Sounds like it was a great meet up...oooo I hate missing the party!!  

Did someone take pics?    Please post them on the ******** group if you did!  

For those who don't know about the ******** group .....it is a secret group that I set up ages ago and it means we can post our pics from meet ups which is always helpful to put names to faces...!  The group is private and won't appear on your profile. We have a rule that you can only join the group once you've been to a meet up or met with other FFs who can vouch for you (just protecting our privacy from any on-line 'imposters'!) If you went to the recent meet and want to join then please PM me with your ******** name and email address so that I can find you....we'll need to become ** friends and then I can send the invite...

lol

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a great time, wish i'd been there.  Shame I couldn't make it as I was at a friends wedding.  Really doesn't seem that long ago since last years xmas meet up.  Another meet up in the spring with mini additions sounds like a good idea.

Winky - i'll PM you about the ** group, i've been meaning to do it for ages
Annaleah x


----------

